# Montana bear hunt



## r-22 pilot (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm trying to line up a Montana archery bear hunt. I am a ND resident and from the research that I have done you can buy the tag over the counter. I'm just curious if anyone has done this hunt and if you have any tips or info. that would be helpful.

Thanks!!


----------

